# NEW TEIL. Mutatation?



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

First few pics are of my 6 months old boy Tila. He is so big now!! Second pics are of my new teil Storm. Only got him today 













































































































Any idea on his mutation? Thanks!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Whiteface Pearl Pied? That is just my guess. Cute photos and 'tiels!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Solace is Correct! What a stunner

I must say, They clip job looks brutal. How many flights were cut off?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

:clap: I got it right before i looked at solace reply


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

The breeder i bought him off only believes in one wing being clipped and she clipped to far up!! I did four on one wing, the other wing is from the breeder. Mine is the longer cut. I hope im getting better!! There is so mant opinions out there, LOTS of one wing clips but i believe 4-5 flights is enough on both wings to offer balance. Am i right?? Still learning =)

And do you guys think pearl?? I think just WF pied. His wings dont seem peraly to me, kinda goes the wrong way doesnt it? Oh well i fell in love!! Cant wait 2 weeks to intro him to tila =)


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Now i relook at the photos, that is one brutal clip from the breeder! I didnt cut any secondary feathers, she did!! Hope it grows fast -_-


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea there is pearls there... I looked up on wing clipping and watched youtube on them before i clipped


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

I did a bad clip on tila but think ive done pretty good on Storm. Tilas wings are growing fast, should probably mention to the breeder her clips are bad...dont know if she will take that sort of feedback well but she has gone WAY to short. There really is no reason to clip that far up.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

So Iperry82, because storm has pearls does that mean he is more likely to be a she? Or will i just have to wait untill he/she moults? Im still unsure on Tila lol One day he might lay an egg LOL.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would say both male but im not sure... they look both male to me


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

congrats on your new family member at about 6-8 months your new one will go through the first molt and it the pearls start to disapear hen it,s a male but if the pearls remaim then female


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah, right now you wont be able to tell by looks. if he whistles hes male if very quiet most likely a female. pearls are a funny mutation. hes a pretty one though!


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Heh, you have a lutino and a whiteface pearl pied just like me.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't like 1 wing clips at all. Its a absolutely horrible way to clip a bird. It will completely throw them off balance.

Your clipped side looks like. 4-5 feathers is about right but that one wing looks ever so butchered. Good thing they will grow back.

Like other said, If its a male, This bird will loose the pearly and look like a normal pied.
Do you happen to know what the parents are of this bird?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you know the parents for both your birds then it would be pretty easy to tell whether they're boys or girls because both of your birds are carrying sex-linked mutations.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

I cant belive the personality differences betweens these two. I know ive only had storm 2 days but OMG. Tila has a 'im all it' attitude and LOVES me. Storm is different. I will wait a little longer before saying what kinda personality storm has but so far two teils is better then one. Im just having trouble sharing ''me'' between two cages LOL, Tila hasnt even seen storm yet. Mega excited when they do!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

My breeder did a horrendous one wing clip on my bird too - I wonder if it's the same breeder lol.... I ended up having to get imping to prevent a nasty fall.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Just thought id let everyone know he is settling in very well. =)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww that's good news


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Whiteface Pearl Pied


----------

